# Looking for an IT job in HK



## b.balkis (Sep 29, 2009)

Good Day! I am an IT specialist of Turkish origin working currently in Switzerland. We would like to relocate to HK with my girlfriend, therefore I am looking for good advices for potential jobs there from insiders.

Many thanks to spare your time reading and hopefully helping.

Bora


----------



## allangering (Jun 22, 2009)

This is almost identical to my sitch so I would love advice too. I am officially done with sales and want to transition...All the Yes list adjectives are exactly what I am looking for...HELP


----------

